# Best macro split for fat loss?



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Currently natty and have been slowly cutting.

Already dropped 9lbs.

Using myfitnesspal and custom adding p/f/c and an iifym style approach to food.

Looking to update my goals etc and come up with this:

190lbs and 14% bf approx

View attachment 167721


Just after any guidance as to my macro split for those calories.

I know it comes down to overall cals, but could I improve the split for better results?


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

personally would just do fat at 20% ... protein 1lb per lb of bodyweight rest carbs and decrease carbs as weight loss stalls ... but if your loosing on that then why change it ( if it aint broke dont fix it )


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Why to fix the split?. you can try carb cycling


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Over the weeks as I've lowered the cals, I've slightly increased the fat %.

Sticking with 1.2g pro per lb to try and preserve as much muscle as possible

Just after other people's opinions on their prefered and tested methods.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

There isn't a universal 'best split' for fat loss. Some people function well on low-carb/higher fat, others hate it. Personally I get severe hunger issues if carbs go below 300g per day.

Set your total calories at a deficit of ~500 and your protein at least 2g per kilo of bodyweight. Then split the rest of the calories however you prefer.

I'm cutting at the moment on 3,500 cals per day. My macros are working out 23% protein, 33% fat and 44% carbs, and it's coming off nicely.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Lost 52lbs since August by

low carb and no complex carbs at all. 50g of carbs per day max

moderate fat and high protein

1000kcal deficit plus fasted cardio 45 minutes per day and 6 weight training sessions per week.

Do for 6 weeks, take a week off and repeat.

Best cut I've ever done and weight is still coming off.

Not sure on exact macro split but carbs were just veg.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Will stick with what I've got for now as I feel I get a half decent variety of foods and weight is slowly coming off.

Weights 4 times a week and have just introduced cardio twice a week at 20mins incline walk.

Will ramp things up in May when I add in aas

Average daily food intake:

View attachment 167726
View attachment 167727
View attachment 167728


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

ive jsut mixed mine right up,

im cutting now on just shy of 1700 cals per days.

cut my carbs down to sub 100g per day, fats around 60g, rest protein (190-200g)

i was 87kg, January 7th, weight this morning is 78.5kg, and only uppped fats/dropped carbs this last week and dropped over 2kg in that week.

guna run with this split for another 4 weeks and see where im at.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

scot-ish said:


> ive jsut mixed mine right up,
> 
> im cutting now on just shy of 1700 cals per days.
> 
> ...


Bit by bit I've been lowering carbs and increasing fats.

Pro staying at 1.2g

Nothing aggressive just yet as have finished pct in Feb and don't want to lose to much. Will cycle in 8 weeks and then hit things harder


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

GPRIM said:


> Lost 52lbs since August by
> 
> low carb and no complex carbs at all. 50g of carbs per day max
> 
> ...


I'm guessing you're not nattie though, right?


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Ultrasonic said:


> I'm guessing you're not nattie though, right?


I will say no, but I have actually only ever had 500mg of Test E. 1 pin before I changed my mind. I was 124kg after eating pretty much whatever I wanted and then more on top. All junk food as well. I was 30% BF

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-and-pictures/290709-gprims-getting-married-log-shredded-august.html

Have a look at my 1st post in my log if you're interested. I'm in no way shredded at all either.


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

scot-ish said:


> ive jsut mixed mine right up,
> 
> im cutting now on just shy of 1700 cals per days.
> 
> ...


For both: 100 of carbs ed for 4 days, then a load day, usually around 300g is what worked for me. Pretty low fat, with complex carbs at lunch and before, only veg after.

That's what I do. Fasted cardiovascular for 25 min in the morning. Weights at lunch.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

GPRIM said:


> I will say no, but I have actually only ever had 500mg of Test E. 1 pin before I changed my mind. I was 124kg after eating pretty much whatever I wanted and then more on top. All junk food as well. I was 30% BF
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-and-pictures/290709-gprims-getting-married-log-shredded-august.html
> 
> Have a look at my 1st post in my log if you're interested. I'm in no way shredded at all either.


Just thought I'd confirm, as a 1,000 kcal per day deficit would likely be a rather bad idea for the OP given he is nattie!

You've made good progress BTW :thumbup1: .

In answer to the original question, no such thing as a general best macro split, it will vary between individuals. Go with 1g per lb of protein, a minimum of 20% calories from fats, and split the rest betwen carbs and fats as works best for you. As mentioned above, starting with carbs higher but dropping them as fat loss stalls makes sense. I also think that periodic high carb / very low fat refeed days are a good idea.


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

GaryMatt said:


> For both: 100 of carbs ed for 4 days, then a load day, usually around 300g is what worked for me. Pretty low fat, with complex carbs at lunch and before, only veg after.
> 
> That's what I do. Fasted cardiovascular for 25 min in the morning. Weights at lunch.


this is pretty much what i do at work, although the fasted cardio is 40 mins. and the carb load is prob not as high as 300 as im only on 1700 cals a day and still like to get 150g protein on load days, usually 200 is what i have, and about 30g fats that day.

cheers


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

scot-ish said:


> this is pretty much what i do at work, although the fasted cardio is 40 mins. and the carb load is prob not as high as 300 as im only on 1700 cals a day and still like to get 150g protein on load days, usually 200 is what i have, and about 30g fats that day.
> 
> cheers


Thats really close to my numbers and I'm getting good results. I need to up the cardio a bit, i just hate it.


----------

